# Wont stay running.



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, new to this site but I could use some help. I just picked up a Sovereign 18 that the PO said needed a new ign. switch. It was worn so I ordered one and put it in. The battery is fully charged but the tractor will not start by the key, I have to jump the silenoid with a screwdriver (noy my fravorite thing to do). Once I got it started and warmed up, in the dark, I turned on the lights and started to move it It just shut down like I turned off the key (lights and all). Could this be the circuit breaker and if so would a bad one cause enouph voltage drop to not properly engage the starter silenoid? Any help would be great.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds to me like a problem with one of the "safety" switches which could include wiring. I'd check out the seat switch. Could prevent the solenoid from receiving power for starting and cause the engine to shut down when you go to move.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Mickey,
I went to the dealer and got a new circuit breaker and when I got home and pulled the battery and checked the battery side was rusted very bad to the point I could not save the terminal. Got it back together and it started and ran but I'm still having a problem with the silenoid clicking and not engaging the starter motor. I was good to hear it run though. A few parts and it will be good to go nad still cheaper than a new one (not that you can get a Soveriegn anymore). I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

The solenoid clicking but not passing current is a different issue in my book. High current contacts are having a hard time making good contact. Starting to have sim problem on my Cub. Fix is to replace the solenoid.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Mickey,
Today I used my Sovereign for the first time since putting in the curcuit breaker and it started right up. But it was nice here in Michigan today. I need to get the battery back out and replace the solenoid before it gets cold and also fix my new problem. The seal on the side of the hydo pump started leaking today. Oh the fun of tractors that have sat for a while. Still better than the new stuff though. Thanks for the info.


----------

